# A Breakdown of The Rings of Power Trailer



## Ancalagon (Feb 14, 2022)

Hi all, was just wondering if anyone has attempted a proper breakdown of the trailer and what each cut-scene reveals? One that interested me was Galadriel (and others if you look behind her) climbing the Ice Wall, which must be a reference to the Flight of the Noldor and the crossing of Helcaraxë. This refers to the First Age, so they must have enough leeway to specifically reference past events, which will make the story-telling much more poignant. 

The Guy in the Shipwreck is apparently a new character, though I suppose that needs to be clarified. I was really hoping it was a reference to Voronwë prior to meeting Tuor, which would have been another reference to the First Age, but part of the building of the backstory. I suppose that's wishful thinking however.

Out of interest, I know many people will be dismayed by the introduction of characters, though that really doesn't bother me as it's probably a necessary evil in order to create and 'life in the day' storyline, which is lacking in the Histories, more so than the LoTR or The Hobbit. That said, if it's done without the asinine drivel that Jackson allowed to seep into his take, then I can probably sleep easier. 

All in all, I'm excited, I want to hope that it is managed carefully and with consideration of Tolkien's work, especially staying true to his characters. One only needs to think back on the woeful depictions Jackson made of Radagast or Denethor who immediately spring to mind.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 14, 2022)

This article did a pretty good write-up about it. My opinion is, if you don't like the series (you as in the collective, not this thread's OP) then just turn it off. Whether Amazon or PJ does a fanfic/crappy adaptation, they're never going to change the true nature of the original books and legendarium. People might watch these as newcomers and think it's canon and 100% accurate, even if it's not and if so, who cares? We know what's canon and what's not, we've read the books. Maybe some good will come out of this and it'll get people interested in Tolkien more and they will read the books and see that oh, Amazon's show is just their interpretation/adaptation and it'll help people come close to Tolkien. Like Eru said,

‘Mighty are the Ainur, and mightiest among them is Melkor Bezos; but that he may know, and all the Ainur, that I am Ilúvatar Tolkien, those things that ye have sung, I will show them forth, that ye may see what ye have done. And thou, Melkor Bezos, shalt see that no theme may be played that hath not its uttermost source in me, nor can any alter the music in my despite. For he that attempteth this shall prove but mine instrument in the devising of things more wonderful, which he himself hath not imagined.’


----------



## Halasían (Feb 28, 2022)

Ancalagon said:


> Hi all, was just wondering if anyone has attempted a proper breakdown of the trailer and what each cut-scene reveals? One that interested me was Galadriel (and others if you look behind her) climbing the Ice Wall, which must be a reference to the Flight of the Noldor and the crossing of Helcaraxë. This refers to the First Age, so they must have enough leeway to specifically reference past events, which will make the story-telling much more poignant.
> 
> The Guy in the Shipwreck is apparently a new character, though I suppose that needs to be clarified. I was really hoping it was a reference to Voronwë prior to meeting Tuor, which would have been another reference to the First Age, but part of the building of the backstory. I suppose that's wishful thinking however.
> 
> ...


Well said Ancalagon. I have, and am, participating in a reasoned teaser breakdown on another site. The ground rules of the thread were to discuss the presented scenes and imagery and It was and is a lovely exchange of thoughts and opinions about it.


Erestor Arcamen said:


> This article did a pretty good write-up about it. My opinion is, if you don't like the series (you as in the collective, not this thread's OP) then just turn it off. Whether Amazon or PJ does a fanfic/crappy adaptation, they're never going to change the true nature of the original books and legendarium. People might watch these as newcomers and think it's canon and 100% accurate, even if it's not and if so, who cares? We know what's canon and what's not, we've read the books. Maybe some good will come out of this and it'll get people interested in Tolkien more and they will read the books and see that oh, Amazon's show is just their interpretation/adaptation and it'll help people come close to Tolkien.


Erestor, This too is quite well said. It will be what it will be, and I as always will hope for the best, expect the worst, and enjoy what I can when it comes across the line somewhere in the middle.


Erestor Arcamen said:


> ‘Mighty are the Ainur, and mightiest among them is Melkor Bezos; but that he may know, and all the Ainur, that I am Ilúvatar Tolkien, those things that ye have sung, I will show them forth, that ye may see what ye have done. And thou, Melkor Bezos, shalt see that no theme may be played that hath not its uttermost source in me, nor can any alter the music in my despite. For he that attempteth this shall prove but mine instrument in the devising of things more wonderful, which he himself hath not imagined.’
> 
> View attachment 11669


*This *is outright hilarious! Love it!
 🤣


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 28, 2022)

Halasían said:


> Erestor Arcamen said:
> 
> 
> > ‘Mighty are the Ainur, and mightiest among them is Melkor Bezos; but that he may know, and all the Ainur, that I am Ilúvatar Tolkien, those things that ye have sung, I will show them forth, that ye may see what ye have done. And thou, Melkor Bezos, shalt see that no theme may be played that hath not its uttermost source in me, nor can any alter the music in my despite. For he that attempteth this shall prove but mine instrument in the devising of things more wonderful, which he himself hath not imagined.’
> ...


Which instantly brings a question to my mind: Has Bezos read the "Silmarillion" (that stuff his company does *not* have the rights to)?


----------



## Chymaera (Mar 9, 2022)

Whatever you think about Bezos, just remember he started out as a guy who sold books online.

The rights he has bought are form the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings. No Silmarillion, no unfinished tales. No HOME.
250 million.

So second age stories are based on the appendix. This gives a list of charactors, a timeline, a structure, a wide range to inturpt.

this venture will not fail for lack of money.

we will see Ost-in-Edhil, Khazad, Numenor, Minas Anor, Minas Ithel. Celebrimbor at his forge. 

The age will be compressed. Men and Harfoots will seem as ageless as the Elves. We’ll understand.

5 seasons to tell the story spanning over 3 thousand years. The average veiwer will need their hands held.

personally I don’t have amazon prime. I will listen to the Prancing Pony Podcast for their review. Of course now that i will be dropping in here more often I will follow the comment threads here. If it is really good I’ll wait for a Blueray boxset to become available.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 9, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> ‘Mighty are the Ainur, and mightiest among them is Melkor Bezos; but that he may know, and all the Ainur, that I am Ilúvatar Tolkien, those things that ye have sung, I will show them forth, that ye may see what ye have done. And thou, Melkor Bezos, shalt see that no theme may be played that hath not its uttermost source in me, nor can any alter the music in my despite. For he that attempteth this shall prove but mine instrument in the devising of things more wonderful, which he himself hath not imagined.’


Haha  I admire your sense of humour! 
But the comparison between Bezos and Melkor speaks for itself.


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 9, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> But the comparison between Bezos and Melkor speaks for itself.


Actually, from the Fourth Age onward, we've had innumerable *Sarumans* - I'm thinking especially of his ability up to "The Two Towers" to befuddle people with his voice. But neither Attila, nor Genghis, nor Timur, nor Hitler, nor Stalin rose above a Saruman (others probably have huge lists to add to mine).


----------



## LadyGaladriel1980 (Mar 18, 2022)

This trailer is totally trash, it says everything about this serie, which is a big heap of wokeness-propaganda, you can see in this trailer, that there nothing remains from Tolkiens beautfil, mysteric, wonderful middle earth. 
You can see in the trailer a horrible multicultural version of Middle earth, that never has exist in Tolkiens genious work.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 18, 2022)

LadyGaladriel1980 said:


> This trailer is totally trash, it says everything about this serie, which is a big heap of wokeness-propaganda, you can see in this trailer, that there nothing remains from Tolkiens beautfil, mysteric, wonderful middle earth.
> You can see in the trailer a horrible multicultural version of Middle earth, that never has exist in Tolkiens genious work.


A new take on 'Trailer Trash'?

Lady Galadriel.... you have repeatedly made it clear you hate the upcoming Rings of Power TV series....


May I suggest you straighten out your elastic and maybe settle down on this subject? What happened to that roleplaying project you proposed?


----------



## LadyGaladriel1980 (Mar 19, 2022)

Halasían said:


> A new take on 'Trailer Trash'?
> 
> Lady Galadriel.... you have repeatedly made it clear you hate the upcoming Rings of Power TV series....
> View attachment 12302
> ...


Well, i will say again and again, that this serie is a big heap of trash and you cant do anything about it.
It is sad, that some Tolkien fans here dont want to see, how Amazon is spitting on Tolkiens genious work.
This horrible serie is a totally abuse of Tolkiens work, and the only place, where this big heap of trash from Amazon belongs is that:


----------



## Halasían (Mar 19, 2022)

They’re still in a wad I see. Ok, So… no roleplay. Got it. Have A Nice Day.


----------



## LadyGaladriel1980 (Mar 19, 2022)

Halasían said:


> They’re still in a wad I see. Ok, So… no roleplay. Got it. Have A Nice Day.


Roleplay is a good keyword. The Amazon-serie looks like a very cheap "The Shannara Chronicles" Cosplay, but n ot like Tolkiens Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 19, 2022)

LadyGaladriel1980 said:


> Roleplay is a good keyword. The Amazon-serie looks like a very cheap "The Shannara Chronicles" Cosplay, but n ot like Tolkiens Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 19, 2022)

LadyGaladriel1980 said:


> Well, i will say again and again, that this serie is a big heap of trash and you cant do anything about it.


You've said it (I haven't really counted, I have better things to do with my time) perhaps fifty times.
*EVERYONE* who has followed your Amazon-related posts here now knows that you consider the series trash. No need to add to them.

First point: the series has not even started yet, so no one *not* having been involved with the filming has the foggiest notion about the series, or can form the slightest opinion (that 1-minute trailer? that pathetic "superfan" thing?) None of us, including you, know insect droppings about the actual series.

Second, as I have mentioned in a post, we are guests here. When you join the site, you accept the rules that have been in effect for several years (in US terms, I believe, it's a film rating of PG-13, which roughly corresponds to Germany's FSK12). The site host, mazzly (I repeat myself) and those he has nominated as moderators to watch over these rules being complied with, the moderators, are the ones who decide what is appropriate. *Not* you. *Not* Annatar. *Not* Firinne Gile. If you are unable to accept this, then good riddance to you three, and have fun in your bubble (a concept Annatar seems only vaguely, if at all, familiar with). 👿👿👿👿👿


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 16, 2022)

Are you talking about the shot at :45? I don't see anything, TBH.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jul 16, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I have done a deep dive into the trailers, playing them all at 1/4 speed, studying them, trying to solve the riddles they present. I've concluded it's beautiful and it's Tolkien.
> 
> As evidence of my efforts:
> In the second trailer carefully pause the shot as the meteor is within view inside the hole in the rock face. You will see Glaurung (complete with flaming evil eye) staring at a figure in the clouds. Help me decide if it's Nienor or Turin in the clouds.


I saw it! I believe it is Nienor, as the clothing seems to be white and loose.


Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Are you talking about the shot at :45? I don't see anything, TBH.


Maybe it's just my imagination, but I circled what looks like a human figure to me:

Does anyone else see it?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 16, 2022)

Why would any of this appear in clouds?

I've seen some odd speculations, including Meteor Man being Gandalf, which makes no sense to me.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 16, 2022)

My best guess would be Sauron returning from the destruction of Numenor. But that's just a guess.


----------



## d4rk3lf (Jul 16, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> My best guess would be Sauron returning from the destruction of Numenor. But that's just a guess.


Errr... hmm... I really hope not. 
I think it's Sauron after War of Wrath.... in trailer we see Ar Farazon, so why would they start after one of the 2 major big events from second age?
I really hope they will build up all what happened before destruction of Numenor, and not be just a flashback. 



Eljorahir said:


> After following all the clues I see two probabilities. Sauron or Olorin. I'm leaning toward and hoping for Olorin. I dislike the idea of Sauron corrupting hobbits.


As I say in some other thread, I think, it will be both 
At first, we (fans) will think it's Olorin or 2 blue wizards, or any random Istari, but it will indeed be Annatar (disguised as an old man (wizzard)). 
That way, the creator if the series will try to deceive, even us fans, because we expect Annatar to be in more elven - Maia presence, and not an old man shape.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 16, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> I think it's Sauron after War of Wrath.... in trailer we see Ar Farazon, so why would they start after one of the 2 major big events from second age?
> I really hope they will build up all wha


You could well be right, but the trailer gives me the impression of a lot of jumping around in the timeline.


----------



## Eljorahir (Jul 16, 2022)

d4rk3lf said:


> Errr... hmm... I really hope not.
> I think it's Sauron after War of Wrath.... in trailer we see Ar Farazon, so why would they start after one of the 2 major big events from second age?
> I really hope they will build up all what happened before destruction of Numenor, and not be just a flashback.
> 
> ...


Until I saw the third trailer here was how I added up the clues:

He arrives flying through the air (friend of Manwe, God of the Air. Also, we've already seen him fly on the backs of eagles.)

His arrival is a fireworks display that crosses the breadth of Arda. To paraphrase a Hobbit-poet at the end of the third age: "The finest rocket ever seen."

The first people he meets are hobbits.

Hobbits + Travel by Air + Fireworks = Olorin

I think that poster of the hand-holding might hint that we're getting an origin story for the friendship between Gandalf and hobbits. He's weakened by his manner of travel. The hobbits take him into their home. And so, his story may now begin the only place it should...in a hole in the ground.


----------



## d4rk3lf (Jul 16, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You could well be right, but the trailer gives me the impression of a lot of jumping around in the timeline.


Yeah bro. 
And I could be very wrong, and you could be totally right.
The teaser does a poor job at explaining at least "teasing the plot". 
Even we, (dear I say?) a true Tolkien fans, are confused, because teaser is just random of event's separated by thousands of years, and some of the shots don't make any sense, because wee see events, but with different characters... crazy..
It's like making a shot where Gandalf is fighting Balrog, but you decide it's smarter that you put Galadriel instead of Gandalf, and some huge beast, instead of Barlog.
That's why we are all confused. 



Eljorahir said:


> Until I saw the third trailer here was how I added up the clues:


So how the Cirdan gave the ring to Olorin? 
He chilled on the shores drinking beer, and when he suddenly saw asteroid above him, he tossed the ring in hope that Narya won't be burned, because it's the ring of fire? 

Long story short: 
If it's Olorin, it will be most definitely be the stupidest show ever, imho.


----------



## Annatar (Jul 16, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I think this one is just a treat for people who know the Turin story and not relevant to the series. Or, it could be hinting that the occupant of the meteor is evil since he passed through the eye of Glaurung. Many of the clues I've found are very very hidden and subtle.


I'm sorry, but your imagination must be running away with you.
I would also highly doubt that the showrunners know who Turin or Glaurung is.

In the main teaser, Meteor Man's landing looks like the Eye of Sauron. Maybe that's a clue. But maybe they just want to mislead the viewers. In the end, it doesn't matter because it's far from canon anyway.

My intuition tells me it's more likely Gandalf. On the other hand, he doesn't appear in Middle-earth until the Third Age. I don't know if Amazon can change that without getting in trouble with the Tolkien Estate. Then again, they don't care about almost anything anyway, as long as the dollars keep flowing....


----------



## Eljorahir (Jul 16, 2022)

Annatar said:


> I'm sorry, but your imagination must be running away with you.
> I would also highly doubt that the showrunners know who Turin or Glaurung is.
> 
> In the main teaser, Meteor Man's landing looks like the Eye of Sauron. Maybe that's a clue. But maybe they just want to mislead the viewers. In the end, it doesn't matter because it's far from canon anyway.





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Why would any of this appear in clouds?
> 
> I've seen some odd speculations, including Meteor Man being Gandalf, which makes no sense to me.


It makes sense to me as an extension of Amandil's last mission:
Amandil says farewell to his son, Elendil, and in an act of desperation "follows the path of Earendil" going into the West to plead for aid against Sauron, perhaps before Manwe himself. Paraphrasing Tolkien: "...whether or not Amandil's plea was heard...no tale tells."
Assume that Amandil's plea was heard by Manwe, and Manwe agreed to send aid.

So, he dispatches Olorin to provide that aid. But what manner of travel to choose? By ship? Nope. It's a bad day to travel by sea since the world's about to go through a bit of a change. Travel by air is the only way.

Then after Sauron is "defeated" in the War of the Last Alliance, Olorin takes "The Straight Road" back home. (Not knowing he'll have to make another trip to Middle-earth later because Isuldur makes a bad decision.)


----------



## Annatar (Jul 16, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> So, he dispatches Olorin to provide that aid. But what manner of travel to choose? By ship? Nope. It's a bad day to travel by sea since the world's about to go through a bit of a change. Travel by air is the only way.



Tolkien:


> At the Grey Havens dwelt Círdan the Shipwright, and some say he dwells there still, until the Last Ship sets sail into the West.
> [...]





> Gil-galad before he died gave his ring to Elrond; Círdan later surrendered his to Mithrandir. For Círdan saw further and deeper than any other in Middle-earth, *and he welcomed Mithrandir at the Grey Havens, knowing whence he came* and whither he would return.
> Take this ring, Master,' he said, 'for your labours will be heavy; but it will support you in the weariness that you have taken upon yourself. For this is the Ring of Fire, and with it you may rekindle hearts in a world that grows chill. But as for me, my heart is with the Sea, and I will dwell by the grey shores until the last ship sails. I will await you.'


----------



## Eljorahir (Jul 16, 2022)

Annatar said:


> Tolkien:


Hey Annatar,

I guess the part in large type is your critique of my scenario. Mithrandir/Olorin would still be greeted by Cirdan as he arrives for the second time in Middle-earth. So, I don't see the inconsistency with the section you quoted. Please help me understand. I may have missed your point.


----------



## Annatar (Jul 16, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I guess the part in large type is your critique of my scenario. Mithrandir/Olorin would still be greeted by Cirdan as he arrives for the second time in Middle-earth.


What makes you think he'd appear twice in Middle-earth? (That is, even before he had that Balrog incident. 😉 )


Eljorahir said:


> Can anyone else see the dome?


At what timestamp?


----------



## Eljorahir (Jul 16, 2022)

Annatar said:


> What makes you think he'd appear twice in Middle-earth? (That is, even before he had that Balrog incident. 😉 )
> 
> At what timestamp





Annatar said:


> What makes you think he'd appear twice in Middle-earth? (That is, even before he had that Balrog incident. 😉 )
> 
> At what timestamp?


Answer to the timestamp question: The scene is only a few seconds. I suggest playing repeatedly at 1/4 speed and keeping your attention in the area under the spear.

Answer to the Question about why Olorin would appear twice: Manwe sent him both times. The first, in response to "Amandil's plea" (new story added for the series), the second we all know the story.

Let me know if you see a dome.


----------



## Annatar (Jul 16, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Answer to the Question about why Olorin would appear twice: Manwe sent him both times. The first, in response to "Amandil's plea" (new story added for the series), the second we all know the story.


Is this your personal speculation or is there actually evidence of this? And in what way would that make sense? Does he then die in the course of the series, to be sent to Middle-earth again in the Third Age? "Amandil's plea", by the way, might have been pretty much towards the end of the Second Age as well. (Amandil disappeared in 3316.) Then Gandalf's first mission was probably only very short and not very successful?
This theory therefore leads to a dead end in my view.
If it really should be Gandalf, several lore points are broken: his appearance does not fit in time, his arrival by meteor is also a contradiction to Tolkien. And what is he doing so long before his official story begins?
Nevertheless, it would be charming to explain Gandalf's later fascination with the hobbits by the fact that they were the first to take him in and support him after his crash. Of course, this would all be pure fan fiction, which would also be more or less silly.
I do wonder why Amazon doesn't theme the Blue Wizards. Maybe that will come in later seasons, but so far there are no signs of it. That would be closer to the source material, since there are versions that they have already arrived in the Second Age to support the people of Rhun against Sauron. The Amazon maps, which were published years ago and are quite nice by the way, depicted Rhun in great detail. But the teasers and trailers ignore this part so far, unfortunately. By the way, the two Blue Wizards also appeared together, so Meteor Man can't be one of them either.



Eljorahir said:


> Let me know if you see a dome.


I guess I know what you mean, but that could be anything. We don't even know if this scene shows the fall of Numenor. Maybe it's Beleriand sinking into the sea. Or something else that Amazon has completely invented. That would also fit better with the babble of "Galadriel".
I think you're ruminating too much and assigning a conspiratorial, secret insider meaning to some unimportant shadows and clouds from the background-design that remind you of scenes from books like the Silmarillion, which the producers probably haven't even read in their entirety. It's all much more mundane than you think.


----------



## Eljorahir (Jul 16, 2022)

Annatar said:


> Is this your personal speculation or is there actually evidence of this? And in what way would that make sense? Does he then die in the course of the series, to be sent to Middle-earth again in the Third Age? "Amandil's plea", by the way, might have been pretty much towards the end of the Second Age as well. Then Gandalf's first mission was probably only very short and not very successful?
> 
> 
> I guess I know what you mean, but that could be anything. We don't even know if this scene shows the fall of Numenor. Maybe it's Beleriand sinking into the sea. Or something else that Amazon has completely invented. That would also fit better with the babble of "Galadriel".
> I think you're ruminating too much and assigning a conspiratorial, secret insider meaning to some unimportant shadows and clouds from the background-design that remind you of scenes from books like the Silmarillion, which the producers probably haven't even read in their entirety. It's all much more mundane than you think.


Is it speculation about Olorin being dispatched at the time of the Downfall? Yes.
I was responding to Squint-eye's question of "why would Olorin have been sent to Middle-earth. Just a theory. Olorin doesn't have to die. When Sauron is "defeated" at the war of the Last Alliance, Olorin can take a ship into the West.

If you want to take another crack at Glaurung and "Niniel in the Clouds". I can be more precise in my description. Stop the meteor when it's close to the hole in the rock. Then, look horizontally to the right from the eye until you reach the leaves. The, go straight up until you hit what looks like a small crown of leaves. This crown is sitting directly on the head of the cloud figure. There are dark patches for 2 eyes and a mouth. Dark clouds for shoulders arms and torso. However, the torso has a light patch in the center. It's one of those visual puzzles you have to stare at for a while and study before it comes into view. When you start to make out the head I think the rest will come into view for you.

I understand your skepticism.
I've been finding these all through the trailers. Seeing one alone is not enough. But, in the aggregate they all tell the same story: The Downfall.

I'm signing off for tonight. I'll post two more tomorrow. If you want a head start: In the third trailer there is a city/harbor scene that includes a weird camera glare effect, easy to see. The puzzle is in the glare.


----------



## Annatar (Jul 16, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> If you want to take another crack at Glaurung and "Niniel in the Clouds". I can be more precise in my description.


Yes, I can see what you mean. But it's the same as looking at real clouds. The human brain is programmed to recognize patterns. And it thinks, unfortunately, to see patterns where pure chance rules. So if you stare at the clouds long enough, your imagination will always provide you with some images and associations.

I also think that there is no point in trying to get a rationale or deeper meaning reflected in the books for every trailer scene or detail. This will be >75% fan fiction. Due to time compression, due to "modern" gender and race swaps, and especially due to all the added invented characters and blatant variations of known characters, it's better to get away from the idea that any of this would still be anchored in Tolkien's books in any meaningful way.

I'll bow out of this discussion, but I'm still curious to see what other hidden messages and clues you think you've found.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Jul 16, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I dislike the idea of Sauron corrupting hobbits.


It would also make no sense for Sauron to meet a hobbit, as he spends some time in LotR, trying to figure out what they are. Not that the filmmakers care though... 🙄


----------

